# club of like-minded people



## Likemindedpeople (Mar 1, 2020)

I complete the club of like-minded people. Detailed information at the post office. Like.minded.people.start@gmail.com

From you - briefly about yourself. City and country of residence. League in which you are an expert.


----------

